# rexon saws ?



## jasonx

Hi guys this my first post so hello 
I'm in the market for a new scroll saw not that long ago I purchased a Axminster AWFS16 and I now wish I had spent a bit more money  
Anyway my choice now after reading these forums and other sites is that the sip 16" or the rexon vs4003a ( I like the look of top mounted controls of the rexon )would suit me better
That was until browsing rexons uk website I found the vs4002a with foot switch speed control,led work light,left and right tilting table :shock:
Does anybody have one ? or know where I can get one in the uk ?





edit sorry did not know I couldn't post a picture


----------



## DaveL

Hi jasonx,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your picture was caught by our spam trap, it will leave your posts alone once you have a few more posts to your name, here it is.


----------



## stevebuk

hi jason
welcome to the forum, i found this site which i think tells you who has it, i also hear the sip is very good but dont know about the rexon.
http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Scroll+Saw+Re ... able+Speed

hope this helps..


----------



## Mouse

Hi Jason,
Welcome to the forum.
I cant find anyone who stocks this model Rexon or any reviews for it.
My only experiece of Rexon is I have a bandsaw that is a few years old.It was cheap and the build quality is very poor. 

I have the SIP and after some minor modifications find it a very good saw for the price.
If you check out some of my posts you will get some idea.


----------



## stevebuk

i think perhaps these may have it
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/88008/Pow ... roll%20Saw

*This is also the review taken from the site:*

This is the second saw I have owned. This one has a great blade tension and blade change feature. This saw is superb if you have a lot of internal cuts, blade tensioning is preset with the cam action. Dust extraction port works well, blower good.variable speed good, although the saw does not start instantly when the start button is pressed - not sure why but it is not a problem I worry about.
It is heavy and mine is not bolted down. Some other makes have a light but they are not that strong so normally need a desk lamp or similar to light the work piece.
summary: blade change and tension easy, dust extraction works well, blower good. my best buy this year. next day delivery - superb"


----------



## jasonx

Thanks for the help guys 
it's the VS4002A I'm looking for not the VS4003A
It seems to be widely available in Europe but not the uk
The 2A has a foot switch and a left and right tilting table


----------



## jasonx

I just revived this reply from rexon

Hi Jason,
Sorry but we are no longer importing Rexon Scroll Saws into the UK.
You may come across one on ebay as we sold off all the remaining stock 6 months ago. We still have UK based aftersales service & support so if you do find a Scroll Saw you will still be able to get spare parts and accessories.
Kind regards
Martin

:-(


----------



## jasonx

ok scrap the rexon then :lol: 
this scheppach one looks the same minus the foot switch and is available in the uk
I have never heard of scheppach though
Scheppach deco 405 vario


----------



## stevebuk

saw the sheppach one at Harroagte show, looks like a nice machine but i cant say what its like to use, but cant be that bad i would have thought.


----------



## gasmansteve

Hi Jason
I have the Scheppach and very pleased with it. Never had a scroll saw before so no others to compare it with but just made a wooden clock including gearswith it and found it a joy to use.Mine looks slightly different to the one you show, mine has variable speed does that one?This is mine http://www.screwfix.com/prods/41675/Pow ... -Saw-230V# I see they also have Rexon too http://www.screwfix.com/prods/88008/Pow ... Scroll-Saw
Steve


----------



## jasonx

gasmansteve":1edhaoqf said:


> mine has variable speed does that one?


It does
Specifications:
• Table size: 310 x 480mm
• Table adjustment: -45º to 45º
• Sawblade length: 133mm
• Stroke speed: 500-1550rpm
• Cutting depth/height: 50/406mm
• Suction connector dia. 35mm
• Weight: 20.5kg
• Motor: 230V/50Hz
• Input: 225W

But I have now noticed it is only a tenner cheeper than Axminsters AWFS18 which is £279.50 http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... =1&jump=44
and the scheppach is £269.95 http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... SCHDECO405


----------



## Mouse

The only adverse comment I have seen about the scheppach is the price, but then they are actually made in Germany, not put together from Asian parts, so quality/service should be first class.


----------



## jasonx

Cheers for all the advise guys  
After reading loads of posts on these forums I am going to order a Axminsters AWFS18 asap I have just received some FD blades and I cant murder them with the clamps in my current scroll saw


----------



## jasonx

I am returning the awfs18 so its back to looking for a scroll saw


----------



## Mouse

Hi Jason,

Was there a problem with it, if so what. May help others looking at buying a new saw.


----------



## Nick Laguna UK

Mouse":2hlx3d0x said:


> they are actually made in Germany



I very much doubt it.... :roll:


----------



## Mouse

They are according to their website. http://www.scheppach.com/


----------



## gasmansteve

Sorry to hear about the Axminster saw Jason what was the problem with it?
Steve


----------



## jasonx

ok first axminster customer support is and was great and I have a axminster milling machine and a AWFS16 both of which are fine machines for the price 

The AWFS18 had (in my opinion) a poorly machined table it was not flat and the table was not square to the blade ( my AWFS16 is )
see pictures in this thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/axmi ... 39845.html
apart from the table it was a very quiet and vibration free running saw with an excellent blower.
I just expected better for nearly 300 quid


----------



## Mouse

jasonx":65lw1hfc said:


> I just expected better for nearly 300 quid



So would I


----------

